# Batch-Skript zum speichern vom Server



## alan50 (19. August 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Server der mir sämtliche Dateien speichert. 
Und ich habe eine externe festplatte
Und ich mache jeden Tag ein backup der dateien mittels WINSCP.

Wie kann ich ein Skript schreiben , das diesen Vorgang zum Beispiel jeden Abend um 8 Uhr automatisch speichert.

Ich benutze WIndows 7 und da ging schon der Befehl "Open 192.xxx.xx.xx" nicht.

Ich habe gelesen das es mit open,xcopy geht , bin aber kein programmierer.

Wenn mir jemand helfen könnte wäre ich sehr dankbar.


----------



## deepthroat (19. August 2010)

Hi.





alan50 hat gesagt.:


> ich habe ein Server der mir sämtliche Dateien speichert.
> Und ich habe eine externe festplatte
> Und ich mache jeden Tag ein backup der dateien mittels WINSCP.
> 
> ...


Einen solchen Befehl gibt es auch nicht.

Meintest du evtl. den FTP open Befehl?


alan50 hat gesagt.:


> Ich habe gelesen das es mit open,xcopy geht , bin aber kein programmierer.


Mit programmieren hat das aber auch wenig zu tun. Du mußt nur ein geeignetes Programm raussuchen und im Taskplaner einen entsprechenden Eintrag vornehmen.

Ich würde dir robocopy empfehlen, das kopiert z.B. nicht alle Daten, sondern nur die geänderten usw.

Dafür gibt es auch ein graf. Programm um ein Batch Datei wo robocopy aufgerufen wird zu erstellen. 

Gruß


----------



## alan50 (19. August 2010)

danke erstmal

Robocopy kenne ich auch nicht , aber ich werde es mir mal ansehen.

ich dachte mir so ein 3-4 zeiler würde es auch tun


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (20. August 2010)

Hallo,

vielleicht wäre auch rsync was für dich.

Grüße,
Matthias


----------

